# First time moving to Germany



## Aeryan (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello all.
I am 28 years old and will move to Germany with my girlfriend. Her parents live in Witten, so this is our destinations.

Neither of us ever lived in another country, so I have a lot of questions in my head and I hope you can help me with part of them.

So here are my two most important questions.

1. What kind of documents do I need to start looking for a job, etc. Can you recommend a website or a place I can read some information for this. Where do I start? How much time do I need to get this documents before I can work and so on?

2. Exactly how bad is the fact that I dont know german? I started taking classes but time will pass before I can communicate properly. Do I have a chance to find a job with only English? 

Any information really will be very helpful.
Thank you


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeryan said:


> 1. What kind of documents do I need to start looking for a job, etc. Can you recommend a website or a place I can read some information for this. Where do I start? How much time do I need to get this documents before I can work and so on?


I assume that you are a Bulgarian citizen and this gives full rights of movement within the EU? If so, you can live in Germany provided that you are studying or working and able to support yourself. For details, use the Google. Start with the German embassy in Bulgaria.



> 2. Exactly how bad is the fact that I dont know german? I started taking classes but time will pass before I can communicate properly. Do I have a chance to find a job with only English?


Depends entirely on what you do and where you will live. If you are a software developer with in-demand skills living in a major city, English only is problem at all. If you are unskilled and living in a small town, lack of German is a very big problem.


----------

